# renovations for Daisy



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Well yesterday Daisy's day at the groomers did not go as we planned after a long period of standing to rid her of her everblowing coat her hind legs were weak and she was getting restless so we settled for the brushing and nail trim. The problem was steps to the bath. At home she has been having difficulty w/ the steps to the back yard off the deck. So today my husband and son are building her a ramp which should allow her easier access. Pictures to follow, Should be done by tonite and Ill be getting indoor outdoor carpet to put on it till we get something better for traction. She sees the vet in two weeks for her checkup and we will have to talk about daily meds for inflamationand pain . I guess i really have to face the fact that the she- devil dog who lept fences and walked the top of the couch has slowed down. Last night b/c it was hot she refused to lay anywhere but on the laminate floor under the fan and when we went out the last time was quite stiff making her misstep as she stepped to the gravel sidewalk.I know that I should not be surprised and that there has been so many facing much worse then Daisy and me but my husband and I both have fought tears multiple times this weekend. Everything Daisy has ever ran up against,(Parvo,fistulas and pancreatitis) she overcame but aging isnt the same. The next thing we will build is a ramp to our bed so she can look out the window and lay under the fan and then a ramp to the basement so she can get there easily this summer when its hot. Some will think Im crazy but I want her to have the same access to us and her home as she always has on her terms.Lucky is ten this year and the ramps could be needed again by him.Sometimes reality knocks lightly sometimes it just kicks in the door.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's never easy having a senior dog when they start to have issues, it's wonderful you're doing all you can to keep her comfortable and that's really all they ask for


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats great what you are doing for daisy. Im sure that will make it alot easier


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks she is the first and only dog Ive had thats mine from a puppy. off to handyman hadware to get the carpet. Daisy tried it but required treats.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy refused to take treats but then after 3 refusals just went down it .She however refuses to go up it and uses the steps . Lucky on the other hand is like up,down hey what about a treat for me.She is currently stretched out on her love seat.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Your not crazy at all..Its wonderful that you are going out of your way to make the dog(s) comfortable. Whats even nicer is the fact that the whole family is involved Good for you!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

ehhh mabey daisey will see Lucky doing that and follow suit.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Well here are the pics of the process.
1. husband working 2.Daisy supervising 3.Son working 4. Ramp bare
5. Lucky "all ready made it down".6. Daisy less then thrilled 7.Lucky "can I get a treat?8.Daisy "go ahead show off"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have to chuckle, when my gsd's were getting up in years, and my steps Looked EXACTLY like yours! hubby built a ramp that also looked like that. Took them awhile to get used to it, they still insisted on the stairs, but ended up doing well with the ramp. 

And yep, did a little step thing so they could get on the bed, cause god forbid if they 'had' to sleep on the floor LOL..

so no your not crazy and yes, unfortunately the only thing we can't cure is aging((


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to know Im not crazy or alone w/ the building things. She is currently stretched out on her bed in the LR resting from her supervisory work. She consented to one more down the ramp but insists on using the steps to go up.Did I mention she's a tadbit headstrong?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL, she'll get used to it and will most likely use it when she feels the need

They all do like to supervise everything don't they?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is definitely management.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Update on Daisy's renovations. She has decided to graciouly use it to go down but uses the steps for up. Lucky loves it. Daisy tolerates it. Problem that will be corrected this weekend the indoor outdoor carpet I put down is difficult for her to go down the ramp w/ out some sliipage. So this weekend we are putting down some kind of ruff rubberized matting thanks to hubby. Will hopefully make her much more confident using the ramp.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like you did a very nice job, and she may not have told you yet but I am sure that Daisy is pleased with her special ramp.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Looks like you did a very nice job, and she may not have told you yet but I am sure that Daisy is pleased with her special ramp.


 I'm sure she will be soon and once the slip problem is fixed. However
Daisy is not a fan of change. We moved her bed b/c we tore down the wall between the LR and DR/kitchen two months ago she refuses to sleep on it since. I just have to wait until the neighbors barn cats are cruising our fence line and she will like that ramp when she is able in the dark to run after them barking.


----------

